# how to make car hop on bags



## mr gonzalez

i have a lincoln town car and i wanted to make it hop on bags what do I have to do.


----------



## Pootus

large valves. nitrogen. thats about it


----------



## robncheal

Alot of $$$$$$$


----------



## baggedout81

hydro line 3/4" ID or so,1/2 valves or bigger,no 90 degree fittings,an consistant pressure like stated above-nitrogen


----------



## mr gonzalez

Do I have to run nitrogen to make it hop? If I can run nitrogen, can I switch it off and just use air from a different tank?


----------



## baggedout81

well like stated above your gonna need consistant pressure along w/ other things conbined.You can pop the trunk an manually turnoff the bottle.Or was a was thinkin bout doin was run a ball valve inline along w/ a 12 volt actuator so ypu can open/close off of a switch


----------



## LeosAirSuspension

this car i did has 10 SMC 1/2 air valves also three 5 gallon tanks running 5/8 airline with 4ply conitech 2600's up front and slam re-7's in the rear with a 10 switch box frame starpped front and rear along with axel


----------



## 1badman

I would run helium.


----------



## oneoffcustomsHI

LeosAirSuspension said:


> this car i did has 10 SMC 1/2 air valves also three 5 gallon tanks running 5/8 airline with 4ply conitech 2600's up front and slam re-7's in the rear with a 10 switch box frame starpped front and rear along with axel


nice!:thumbsup:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

1badman said:


> I would run helium.


wast of money


----------



## 1badman

JOE(CAPRICE)68 said:


> wast of money


 Yeah more money but you see the difference.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

1badman said:


> Yeah more money but you see the difference.


no i don't?It's all about psi.


----------



## 1badman

JOE(CAPRICE)68 said:


> no i don't?It's all about psi.


Yeah. Psi is the biggest. But sorry there is a difference. Maybe not big enough for you but there is. It flows faster cause its lighter.


----------



## mr gonzalez

whats a good company of air bags


----------



## baggedout81

slam specialties or air lift


----------



## robncheal

Leo your insane! The fact that you post cars doing the damn thing is the shit and to me very respectful! Nothing better then backing your work up!

Helium is the ticket! Lighter, dryer and best part it makes your voice all fucked up when you get a hit of my exhale from my three well motion with my SWAY BAR BANGING wagon!

Psi is the secret but can your setup handle it.....................


----------



## LeosAirSuspension

robncheal said:


> Leo your insane! The fact that you post cars doing the damn thing is the shit and to me very respectful! Nothing better then backing your work up!
> 
> Helium is the ticket! Lighter, dryer and best part it makes your voice all fucked up when you get a hit of my exhale from my three well motion with my SWAY BAR BANGING wagon!
> 
> Psi is the secret but can your setup handle it.....................


hay thanks for the comment in order to make anything move fast or hop its about having volume dont get me wrong P.S.I. is a factor but its not the main thing cause ive made cars and trucks hop with 1/2 line with just comps at a 185 pressure switch its about how your car or truck is PLUMED, size lines,hows many tanks,size valves,valve flow,fitting running less 90's and as many str8 fitting as you can there are many factors but it the end if all is done right the car or truck will take flight ! everyone keep car building and have a great and safe weekend , leo


----------



## johnnie65

My homie has a 94 lincoln and it hops a good 18"- 2 ft on 2-3clicks. All ran on 1/2" hyd hose with 3/4" valves. Its a nice cruising car that gets some attention.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

LeosAirSuspension said:


> hay thanks for the comment in* order to make anything move fast or hop its about having volume dont get me wrong P.S.I. is a factor but its not the main thing *cause ive made cars and trucks hop with 1/2 line with just comps at a 185 pressure switch its about how your car or truck is PLUMED, size lines,hows many tanks,size valves,valve flow,fitting running less 90's and as many str8 fitting as you can there are many factors but it the end if all is done right the car or truck will take flight ! everyone keep car building and have a great and safe weekend , leo


well said


----------



## mr gonzalez

hey johniee how many tank ur boys 94 ltc is running post up some pics


----------



## mr gonzalez

my bad i mean tanks not tank


----------



## LeosAirSuspension

:thumbsup:


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc

juice it


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

elca on ten switch said:


> juice it


 well okay then, thanks


----------



## jeffernst

thanks for the advice brah im still kinda new but all these post helped me decide on what i need on my whip cost wise


----------



## HARDLUCK88

LeosAirSuspension said:


> this car i did has 10 SMC 1/2 air valves also three 5 gallon tanks running 5/8 airline with 4ply conitech 2600's up front and slam re-7's in the rear with a 10 switch box frame starpped front and rear along with axel


wow...


----------



## tmack6

WTF is this guy runnin?


----------



## LeosAirSuspension

this is the Setup i installed in the trunk of that 1995 fleetwood so that you have a idea


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com

Build it to hop on LOW pressure !! Dont just charge the Hell outa hit to hop!! Run slam XS to the front . Slam xs require 300 lbs to compress so it will lighten up the front a bit . Also the body is a bit stiffer for the front and mount the bag far out as possible even if you need to notch it a bit . Run the conti in the rear . 2 valves up and 1 exhaust close to the bag on the front butr exhaust far away from bag up front to give you a spring action . On the rear is the same but keep the exhaust valve close to bag as possible . Run Nitrogen ( is what I mostly use ) . For me it gives me the response I want . 24 volts @ the valves but try to tune system to hit under 350 psi for a street car . My yellow driver regal would pancake around 4 ft (and flip) @ 350 psi on nitrogen and drives . Porting valves and Fittings is a BIG plus!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 






http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ldOOO_8ufR8&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ldOOO_8ufR8&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## HARDLUCK88

1usamotorsports.com said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ldOOO_8ufR8&feature=youtube_gdata_player


i havent seen anything else you built except for that red white and blue cutlass and the truck, but from what i've seen thats the most legit air dancer i have ever seen. i hate bags, but i cant not give you props on that one, if it didnt have a motor in it it would be a different story... how well does it drive?


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com

HARDLUCK88 said:


> i havent seen anything else you built except for that red white and blue cutlass and the truck, but from what i've seen thats the most legit air dancer i have ever seen. i hate bags, but i cant not give you props on that one, if it didnt have a motor in it it would be a different story... how well does it drive?




Me and the crew @ usa have built about 3 hoppers and dancer fully loaded with engines and all registered drivers . The silver mazda street hopper , Airforce 1 blazer dancer and Aerial the yellow regal dancer . You can see em on 1usamotorsports.com on video player. They all drive great but with that much power even with reinforcements the vehicles dont last long . Windows get loose, stress cracks , bent rims , tires blowin out and engine takes a beating.


----------



## IMPALA863

U WOULDNT WORRY ABOUT THAT IF U HAD JUICE


----------



## mr gonzalez

ttt jucie aint every thing in this worl sonnnnnnn


----------



## IMPALA863

mr gonzalez said:


> ttt jucie aint every thing in this worl sonnnnnnn


who told u that lie:biggrin:


----------



## mr gonzalez

ooookkkkkk then


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

IMPALA863 said:


> U WOULDNT WORRY ABOUT THAT IF U HAD JUICE


worry about what?Fires?


----------



## robncheal

For some strange reason the holidays brings out some crazy convos!

Air Vs Hydro is a good thing! Funny thing is I have not yet seen a hydro dancer vs a air dancer. Last I have never seen a air hopper vs a hydro hopper... Why cause we flying on air!!!!!!



Uhhhhh ohhhhhh


----------



## Ernieandheidi1

YOU WANNA HOP JUST GO WITH HYDROS


----------



## mr gonzalez

ok then i heard that already its geting old


----------



## baggedout81




----------



## HARDLUCK88

how is the back held up?


----------



## baggedout81

i think they were running air cylinders.If you lissen at the first 20 seconds or so it kinda sounds like the back valves dumping.But maybe its just me idk


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

mr gonzalez said:


> ok then i heard that already its geting old


x100000000


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

baggedout81 said:


>


lol, but you can't do that with air!



















For  those people, who say you can't﻿ hop on bags. haha​


----------



## mr gonzalez

yea u can:machinegun:


----------



## SuicidedRegal

elca on ten switch said:


> juice it


This is stupid. So to make a car hop on bags he should have juiced it? Well said. I don't think you have to say anything else to let everyone know how smart you are


----------



## foey

baggedout81 said:


> i think they were running air cylinders.If you lissen at the first 20 seconds or so it kinda sounds like the back valves dumping.But maybe its just me idk


you can also see the back lowering a little, apposed to the front.


----------



## mr gonzalez

ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt


----------



## vtownvet707

I just put in 1/2" ss lines, but I the car had that pos big red block set up in it... 3/8" valves... Question is #1 what size valves should be used.#2 how much psi can those chrome 5 gal tanks handle,#3 what is the best pressure to run in a setup to hit the best, I mean I don't wanna tear it up, but I want that shit to to get up FAST.!!


----------



## OG4DR

motivation like hell to get my monte up and running


----------

